# front seats too high



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi All, I have a B574 and find that the seat swivels add extra hight to the driving position, even on its lowest setting (which I need) I find I am very close to the steering wheel has anyone else had this problem and found a cure


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We had this problem with our passenger seat (our driver seat doesn't have a swivel) where the high seat position meant that our view was partly obscured by the top of the windscreen and overcab bulkhead projection. 

We tracked down and bought a reduced height seat box. However after fitting this and using it for a couple of trips, we found it was OK for Mrs B but for me, with longer legs, I found it uncomfortable and since Mrs B does most of the driving, we decided to remove it and replace the original box. 

The lower height one is now sitting on a shelf in the garage and available for any reasonable offer! 

PM me if you want further details.

PS note if your leisure battery is located under the driver's seat then this solution won't work.


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Roger, many thanks for your reply, I have sent you a PM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My van too leaves me very high up the windscreen and close to the steering wheel unlike previous vans.
Like Rogerblack I find that it would be impractical to alter my seat which rotates and has the electroblok under it. However I am getting used to sitting closer than nature intended to the people in front of me.

Alan


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We have this problem with the front passenger seat. We thought about removing the swivel, but decided against, because:

Lowering the seat would mean the curved glovebox would hit your knees.

The seatbelt would be around your neck.

It's annoying, because the swivel won't go all the way, because the wardrobe and fridge is behind the seat, so no forward or backward movement. So we have a large solid foam cushion to put the passenger's feet on, which helps a bit.

Different matter for a driver, though, you might be able to remove the swivel to allow a more comfortable height. But make sure the seatbelt will fit in a good position. A seatbelt round your neck could kill you.


----------

